
Ask HN: Do you need another Docker based PaaS, but not for Web servers - zorceta
We are considering building a service that,  
like PaaS, can run your programs (in containers, like others) and charge for unit resources, not servers;  
but unlike existing PaaS, is not designed for long running programs, e.g. Web servers (but still can run them, of course), but rather, short running programs which still require server level resources, like compilations, software building and packaging, continuous building&#x2F;testing&#x2F;integration, simulations, data processing, scientific computations, etc. and provides some post-processing for produced data.<p>As far as we have observed, there is no existing service of this kind. AWS Lambda may seem similar, but it&#x27;s mainly for long running purpose.<p>So, is there a considerable real need for it? If you have this need, would you tell us more? Thanks.
======
hackerboos
Like Amazon Lambda?

~~~
zorceta
Similar to Lambda, yes, while also being not tied to AWS, can run programs
written in more languages, does not have many unnecessary restrictions on
programs, etc.

We did put AWS into consideration when designing this service, and concluded
that Lambda is still for long running purpose, which does not fall into the
main target of our service.

